# Mails qui disparaissent tout seul uniquement sur l'ipad



## Gentcsar (10 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai un compte mail google, et j'ai bien configurer l'ipad pour relever mes email dans mail, amis je viens de me rendre compte que sur l'ipad les mails disparaissent tout doucement, un apres l'autre alors qu'ils sont encore sur le serveur gmail... Si je vais dans mail de l'ipod touch, le mail est encore la, dans google aussi, mais sur l'ipad plus rien ... Pourtant les nouveaux continuent à arriver normalement, mais aprés quelques jours, hop un de moins ...


----------



## hyrsut (10 Juillet 2010)

Mail n'affiche normalement qu'un nombre restreint d'email (les 25 derniers ou 50 ou 75 ...)

Peut être le problème vient-il de la?


----------



## Gentcsar (10 Juillet 2010)

Non, pas ca car je n'ai que 5 mails en moyenne dans ma boite


----------



## Dr Aldol (10 Juillet 2010)

Ils ne restent que quelques jours chez moi aussi dans la boite de réception. Par contre, j'ai un dossier : "Tous les messages" dans lequels je les retrouve tous...


----------



## Iplote (20 Mars 2012)

Après la mise à jour ios5, l'iPhone ou iPad modifie MAIL. 
Donc aller dans (Réglage), 
ensuite dans (Mail, Contacts, Calendrier)
Sélectionner un compte
Sélectionner (Courrier à synchr.)
Sélectionner (tout)
Ensuite revenir en arrière et sélectionner (Dossiers à synchr.)
Et cocher Inbox, Sent, Trash. 

Merci de répondre si sa à régler vos problèmes.


----------



## jardin d'usure (16 Août 2013)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur ce forum, j'ai eu le même problème que toi sur mon i pad 4g.

Donc je suis allé voir ce que disaient les autres personnes; mes mails disparaissaient un par un tout les jours. 

Je suis donc allé dans courrier synchroniser et "tout" ; depuis mes mails sont revenus sauf bien sur ceux effacés. 

Mais je tiens a dire qu'avant cela je n'avais touché a rien dans mon i-pad et que cela fonctionné très bien avant.... Alors pourquoi?  Mystère.  

En espérant que cela fonctionne pour toi.


----------

